# Crested Butte solo backcountry skier dies....



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

...a patrol was talking about a recent avalanche accident yesterday on the lift....a guy from the BUCK-A-ROO beanery, next to true-value was reported missing several days ago...search continued yesterday....they found his bicycle shuttle rig and his tracks which lead into a 4ft crown....he had made one turn i guess....this was his deal...always solo in the b.c.....it caught up to him...those of you that have paddled OBJ have looked at this terrain many times driving towards the campground(looking left as you drive up slate road) they are called the HAPPY CHUTES and further along are the CLIMAX CHUTES.... be careful people....have fun....ski fast...milo


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

A little more at cbavalanchecenter.org Sad stuff, dont go out alone! Safe return to all the rescuers out there.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Tragic. Its is amazing how often the very experienced get bitten. A week ago a 26 year ex-ski patroller died here in Aspen, again skiing by himself. He was a really nice guy and will be missed. I do not feel that solo activities are necessarily more dangerous and I do them often, but with more reserve and caution than when with others. Often experienced folks get lulled into thinking they know where the fine line exists, and if you do something enough, the odds are raised than you will cross the line. There is safe touring to be had out there, but be very cautious in slide prone areas.


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

Totally sad. My boss called me the other day about this to see if I had any resources or info he could find out about it. It was a good friend of his from college.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....skier found.....*

...i heard that the rescue crew found him on saturday....his very good buddy located and dug him out...sad times....more snow headed this way....be careful, ski fast.....milo


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

Hoping there was not another death in aspen? The gentleman that died in the slide dec (14?) in Snowmass, Cory was 52... survived by wife and children- very, very sad.


----------

